

The tower that clears smog and helps to make jewellery - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33739265

======
tankenmate
Here is the link to the project's kickstarter page;

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1777606920/the-smog-
fre...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1777606920/the-smog-free-
tower?ref=nav_search)

~~~
devicenull
> The Smog Free Tower draws in dirty air from the sky and captures ultra-fine
> smog particles by using innovative, patented ion-technology. The Smog Free
> Tower uses little electricity and is safe.

Oh boy. There's basically no discussion of the actual tech they're using here,
which isn't really confidence inspiring.

~~~
tankenmate
The artist says that it uses a proprietary ion filtration method. There was a
time when art wasn't even copyrighted, now it is copyrighted, patented and
uses trade secrets...

